# wie automatisch vektorisieren?



## Haemoglobin (17. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Frage und habe auch mit der Such Funktion nichts gefunden!

Ich muss für ein kleinen Projekt von mir ca. 30 Fotos in Illustrationen umwandeln. Aber das bei so vielen Fotos per Hand machen ist ein wenig viel arbeit  :suspekt: .

Weis einer wie man Fotos automatisch vektorisiert? Müssen ja nicht super Daten rauskommen, ein wenig nacharbeiten per hand is scho drin!   

Geht sowas mir Freehand? oder was brauche ich.

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. November 2004)

Hallo,

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

a) Das Nachzeichnentool in Freehand
b) Adobe Streamline

Beides ist nicht perfekt und kommt auch nicht an do-it-yourself heran, aber mit 
ein bißchen rumspielen mit den Optionen erzielt man dennoch teilweise recht
brauchbare Ergebnisse.
Schau bzgl. o.g. Punkten mal in der Suchfunktion nach, da wird Dir sicher geholfen.

Ansonsten: Welcome Back 

Gruss Markus


----------



## Pianoman (24. November 2004)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit hätte ich noch anzubieten. 
Eigentlich schäm ich mich glatt ein wenig, das hier vorzuschlagen, da Corel ja nicht unbedingt angesehen ist...  
Aber im Corel-Paket ist ein Programm namens Corel Trace enthalten, das genau diese Aufgabe übernimmt (und ein wenig verbreiteter ist als Adobe Streamline)
Allerdings hast du Nachbearbeitungsbedarf besonders bzgl. Farben, was Du aber dann im Illustrator oder in Freehand erledigen kannst.
lg


----------

